# What hunt doesn't interest you at all?



## Mexican Squealer

For me, I couldn't care less about shooting a bear or going to Africa to hunt anything.


----------



## kmckinnie

African hunt also. Not knocking it.


----------



## biggdogg

I have zero interest in Africa or mountain goat


----------



## cowhornedspike

Moose,  Bear on bait.


----------



## sghoghunter

Quail,dove or anything else that flys


----------



## Mexican Squealer

Need to add speed goat to that list.


----------



## biker13

Bear


----------



## whitetailfreak

Africa


----------



## Lukikus2

Pigs. I'd go all over the world to hunt given the chance. I'll gut and skin everything but a pig.


----------



## Milkman

Turkey


----------



## sghoghunter

Lukikus2 said:


> Pigs. I'd go all over the world to hunt given the chance. I'll gut and skin everything but a pig.



I don't gut nor skin one but I love killing some swine


----------



## Jack Ryan

I don't care about going to Africa. Mainly because I don't have a clue about doing it and I'm pretty old to start over with stuff that serious. I'd have to get a guide and pretty much BUY every snippet of knowledge and skill required short of pulling a trigger at what ever my paid help points at.

Where is the pride in that? The accomplishment? I'd rather buy a nice steak at a local butcher shop. Set it out there about 500 yards and put a hole in it with my own gun, my own scope, yardage settings, and everything about it up to my own decisions.

Sit out back and barbeque that while I keep sitting on about ten thousand dollars. Heck, I might even do THAT a couple more times.

Any thing I have to pay somebody to find it and point at it for me, I'm not much interested in it. If they are TEACHING me how to do it and I'm going to take it up for myself, it would be a little different.


----------



## oops1

Ditto on bear and gazelle and all the other lopes over in Africa.. Not knocking it by any means..in fact.. I'd love to go to Africa just to see a lion eat one of the above mentioned. Add rhino..crocodile and alligator to the list. Did the alligator thing and got that out of my system... No desire to do it again.  Good thread!!


----------



## doenightmare

Any big cat, Africa, bears


----------



## bilgerat

turkey or ducks


----------



## one hogman

Not interested in hunting Iguana's in Puerto rica, with air guns, that's about it, but maybe even that would be fun if it weren't so darn hot, everything else is good, I would LOVE to go to Africa, hunt big bears, sheep ,anything!! IF I had the $$.


----------



## Dirtroad Johnson

Don't care anything about leaving the country hunting exotic animals. Being honest I don't like leaving Ga but ever now & then I do think when I read some of you folks posts about the Midwest & such I think maybe I'm way behind.


----------



## georgia_home

Contrary to all the swearing I do, to shoot squirrels before next deer season, I just have never been interested in shooting tree rats. Not too interested in rabbits either.


----------



## mattech

Not much I don't want to try and hunt, but I have no interest in leaving this country. Not to hunt, and not to take my wife on a trip. That takes Africa off the list, but I would like to go to Texas and do an exotics hunt. But I have to many local native hunts on the bucket list way before I would try that.


----------



## specialk

Possums.....thats about it....


----------



## NCHillbilly

Hunts that don't interest me at all: 

Typical Midwestern deer farm food plot big whitetail hunt.

Ditto hunting "trophy" whitetails on any heavily managed properties.

Mountain goat.

Canada geese. Most duck-type things.

I'm not much on turkey hunting. If I could do it in the fall, I'd probably like it a lot more. Given a choice of spending my free time in the spring chasing turkeys or fish, fish win every time.






Hunts that I would love to do:

Caribou. 

Moose.

Elk.

Sable antelope and gemsbok.

Leopard.

Francolin.

Bison. On horseback. With a primitive bow. 

<


----------



## PopPop

Don't care for chasing anything with hounds, never wanted to shoot a bear, no desire to hunt Africa nor anything that does not provide good table fare, except varmints and coyotes.


----------



## rospaw

Zebra !


----------



## king killer delete

Gators


----------



## Wanderlust

Mushrooms


----------



## ryanh487

Can't think of anything I would pass up the opportunity to hunt if someone else was picking up the tab. There's lots of critters that don't seem worth the expense of traveling across the country or globe to go kill though.  Like birds of any kind,  predators,  or anything that wouldn't fill a freezer.


----------



## bear claw

Africa/pronghorn


----------



## Unicoidawg

Care absolutely nothing about duck hunting or chasing a dang coon all over the mountain all night.


----------



## Havana Dude

Don't care to go to Africa
Don't care to kill a turkey in the spring
And I've done plenty, but no longer care to duck hunt. 

I look forward to putting the grandkids( non existant at the moment) on some wiley ole small game, then graduate em to deer. 

I begrudge no one their right to any of what I don't care about. Have at em boys. I am perfectly content to put some venison in my freezer, and a few fish.


----------



## Katalee

Snipe, ain't never had any luck with them and I am always the bag man.


----------



## Capt Quirk

The Hunt for Red October...


----------



## bronco611

I could care less about hunting or killing anything that I am not going to eat. Don't care what continent or species, if I will not eat it, I will not kill it. Other than that lets go hunting. life is to precious to just kill for the sake of killing, all life is special. I do not trophy hunt, I will kill a trophy if given the opportunity but I hunt for food and the thrill of the hunt along with the serenity of being in the woods with nature.


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker

I have zero interest in hunting anything with a guide.


----------



## ryanh487

bronco611 said:


> I could care less about hunting or killing anything that I am not going to eat. Don't care what continent or species, if I will not eat it, I will not kill it. Other than that lets go hunting. life is to precious to just kill for the sake of killing, all life is special. I do not trophy hunt, I will kill a trophy if given the opportunity but I hunt for food and the thrill of the hunt along with the serenity of being in the woods with nature.



In Africa,  from what I've been told,  the locals not only eat everything you kill,  but they rely on it.  African hunts are basically charity missions that you get mounted souvenirs for.


----------



## Havana Dude

Ohoopee Tusker said:


> I have zero interest in hunting anything with a guide.



Add this to my list too.


----------



## kiltman

Crows, ducks, canned hunts (where you are only there to shoot).


----------



## NCHillbilly

ryanh487 said:


> In Africa,  from what I've been told,  the locals not only eat everything you kill,  but they rely on it.  African hunts are basically charity missions that you get mounted souvenirs for.



And though you cannot legally bring back meat from Africa to the US, you can eat as much as you can hold of whatever you kill while you're there. I wouldn't mind trying some Kudu tenderloin steaks seared over mopani coals.


----------



## ryanh487

NCHillbilly said:


> And though you cannot legally bring back meat, you can eat as much as you can hold of whatever you kill while you're there.



That too.  

I'd really love to go to Africa one day and hunt for like 2 weeks.  It gets a bad rap for "trophy hunting" but even most hunters don't understand how vital those "trophy hunts" are to the locals and to the conservation of the animals.  Those hunting and tag fees fund the preservation of the land the animals are on that would otherwise be farmed by the owners.  It also stimulates the local economy, and as I said before, provides food for the hungry locals.  Without those hunts, many species in Africa would be highly endangered or extinct by now because their homes would have been turned into plantations.

Killing elephants and rhinos and lions are all very carefully managed, and only animals that are too old to breed but still tough enough to prevent other males from breeding are targeted for removal, and their removal is essential for population growth.


----------



## RPolk

I don't care to hunt out of the country. 
Not particularly interested in shooting Sasquatch...I'll take a shot at anything else in North America.


----------



## ryanh487

RPolk said:


> I don't care to hunt out of the country.
> Not particularly interested in shooting Sasquatch...I'll take a shot at anything else in North America.



Are you kidding?  A dead 'squatch = set for life.  You'd make millions off that.


----------



## turkeykirk

Not exactly hunting but would love to run a trap line with sled dogs in the Winter in Alaska just for the experience.


----------



## seeker

Chasing a cougar with a pack of dogs and shooting it out of a tree.


----------



## ripplerider

Shooting a bear over bait. Or a deer for that matter.


----------



## Oldstick

ryanh487 said:


> Are you kidding?  A dead 'squatch = set for life.  You'd make millions off that.



But how would someone determine a 100% positive ID on the target before shooting??


----------



## ryanh487

Oldstick said:


> But how would someone determine a 100% positive ID on the target before shooting??



Play stupid games, win stupid prizes.

Go stompin around the woods in a squatch suit in deer season, and you better have some level IV plate over your vitals.


----------



## FOLES55

I don't like hunting for Matching Sock's when it 5:00am when I'm trying to go hunting for something with fur or feathers. 

Seriously though I would never turn down a hunt if I can help it, but their some things I just don't care to pursue by myself. Africa would be nice, but the locals and government have to resolve their own troubles and stop relying on foreigner funding to give them support. The locals can hunt for free... 

$20k for a 10-day hunt after flight, tags, lodging and taxidermy bills with an added room to your house for displaying your game  and then you leave the meat behind. 

No thanks, unless I have a sponsor.


----------



## NCMTNHunter

After putting some serious thought to this question I believe I'm game for dang near anything!


----------



## NCHillbilly

FOLES55 said:


> I don't like hunting for Matching Sock's when it 5:00am when I'm trying to go hunting for something with fur or feathers.
> 
> Seriously though I would never turn down a hunt if I can help it, but their some things I just don't care to pursue by myself. Africa would be nice, but the locals and government have to resolve their own troubles and stop relying on foreigner funding to give them support. The locals can hunt for free...
> 
> $20k for a 10-day hunt after flight, tags, lodging and taxidermy bills with an added room to your house for displaying your game  and then you leave the meat behind.
> 
> No thanks, unless I have a sponsor.



Actually, most of the locals aren't allowed to hunt.....

And I wouldn't care anything about bringing back "trophies." Maybe some horns or hides to make stuff out of. But the experience would sure be something.


----------



## jigman29

No interest in Africa. And for some reason I have never wanted to hunt a sender in texas. Give me a Midwest hunt in the woods all day but nothing about texas excites me one bit.


----------



## ripplerider

I'm the same way I havent lost anything in Texas. I've known too many people who went there just to say they were hunters. I'd like to hunt Africa  but I wouldnt care anything about killing a lion or an elephant though I'd love to see one. Cape buffalo for sure. Leopard would be cool but I think theyre mostly hunted over bait. I really dont care much for hunting hogs here but I do sometimes just cause they need killing!


----------



## pacecars

They all interest me. I would not want to hunt a so called "canned Lion" but understand why they are done. I would love to hunt wild Elephant and Lions but unless I win the lottery it probably aint happening. I will not put down any hunt that is legal even if my ethics would prohibit me from doing it.


----------



## deers2ward

Bear, Zebra, Elephant


----------



## HunterJoe24

Baiting bears, I'm against baiting period. It's not hunting at all. All your doing is watching a barrel full of donuts. Hunting is using your skills against the animal's survival instincts/skills, and baiting is none of that. I wish they would ban baiting for good, enough of this North v South question. Baiting is not "hunting" at all.


----------



## pacecars

But isn't hunting over a food plot or even a food source the same as baiting? Using any kind of attractant sent could be considered baiting also. 'Tis a slippery slope when we want to ban methodsof hunting we don't agree with


----------



## Havana Dude

Real men fish with bare hooks.............


----------



## antharper

Havana Dude said:


> Real men fish with bare hooks.............



Yep , pour little fish was just trying to get a bite to eat and wound up in the frying pan !


----------



## HunterJoe24

pacecars said:


> But isn't hunting over a food plot or even a food source the same as baiting? Using any kind of attractant sent could be considered baiting also. 'Tis a slippery slope when we want to ban methodsof hunting we don't agree with



I never said ban it, I just don't agree with it. You can hunt however you want


----------



## kmckinnie

It just so happens I caught a fish bare hook. It was a shiny gold hook.


----------



## kmckinnie

That poor dead horse can't catch a break.


----------



## HunterJoe24

kmckinnie said:


> That poor dead horse can't catch a break.



He's about as flat as a snake full of buckshot by now


----------



## Havana Dude

HunterJoe24 said:


> Baiting bears, I'm against baiting period. It's not hunting at all. All your doing is watching a barrel full of donuts. Hunting is using your skills against the animal's survival instincts/skills, and baiting is none of that. I wish they would ban baiting for good, enough of this North v South question. Baiting is not "hunting" at all.





HunterJoe24 said:


> I never said ban it, I just don't agree with it. You can hunt however you want



Really? Do you read what you write?


----------



## HunterJoe24

Havana Dude said:


> Really? Do you read what you write?



troll2
trōl/Submit
verb
gerund or present participle: trolling
1.
informal
make a deliberately offensive or provocative online post with the aim of upsetting someone or eliciting an angry response from them

If you knew me at all you know I like to stir the pot and watch the show. I might not agree with it, but I could care less if someone else does it. It's their right even though I might not necessarily do it. I included a definition in case y'all were unsure of what it was


----------



## Milkman

Havana Dude said:


> Really? Do you read what you write?



I don't think so


----------



## biggdogg

HunterJoe24 said:


> troll2
> trōl/Submit
> verb
> gerund or present participle: trolling
> 1.
> informal
> make a deliberately offensive or provocative online post with the aim of upsetting someone or eliciting an angry response from them
> 
> If you knew me at all you know I like to stir the pot and watch the show. I might not agree with it, but I could care less if someone else does it. It's their right even though I might not necessarily do it. I included a definition in case y'all were unsure of what it was



Oh don't worry. Most folks on here know what a troll is, and who they are for the most part. Now as to why folks keep feeding em...


----------



## Capt Quirk

biggdogg said:


> Oh don't worry. Most folks on here know what a troll is, and who they are for the most part. Now as to why folks keep feeding em...


They aren't feeding trolls... they are baiting them


----------



## pacecars

'Tis easy to say "oh I am just trolling and stirring the pot" after you get called out for your hypocricy


----------



## Rich Kaminski

Wolf, Polar Bear, Panda, Tiger, Leopard, Wolverine and Snu.


----------



## Echo

I have no desire to pursue an alligator or a bear.


----------



## shdw633

Bear, mountain lion, musk ox and pretty much anything in Africa.


----------



## HunterJoe24

pacecars said:


> 'Tis easy to say "oh I am just trolling and stirring the pot" after you get called out for your hypocricy



 yep, definitely what I'm doing. Can you tell me some more about what I'm doing


----------



## oops1

Rich Kaminski said:


> Wolf, Polar Bear, Panda, Tiger, Leopard, Wolverine and Snu.



What's a Snu?


----------



## pacecars

oops1 said:


> What's a Snu?



I don't know. Whats a snu with you?


----------



## Spotlite

If it can be hunted and eaten.....I'm all for it. Don't want to hunt anything such as tigers, lions, zebra.....


----------



## hunterofopportunity

No desire to hunt bears, antelope, or gators. Any hunt that I would need a guide for is also on the list.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker

The hunt for my "second wife". First one was kinda expensive.


----------



## cowhornedspike

FYI, They don't get any cheaper...


----------



## Bushwhacker

Skunks. I think I'll draw the line at skunks.


----------



## stonecreek

Musk Ox tops the list for me. Richard


----------



## 308-MIKE

I won t hunt anything I'm not going to eat. Which leaves out just about all predators....
Dog family. Cat family. Bears. Gators.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman

I'm a hunter.  It's in my DNA.  I enjoy hunting anything that can be hunted.  

Now, there are several animals I have no desire to kill, but I'm sure I would enjoy hunting them.  

I don't care if it walks, flies, or crawls... if it leaves a track, I'd like to hunt it.


----------



## NCHillbilly

308-MIKE said:


> I won t hunt anything I'm not going to eat. Which leaves out just about all predators....
> Dog family. Cat family. Bears. Gators.



Bear meat is delicious, one of the best wild meats out there. It's better than deer meat, and I love deer meat. Gator is also good. I ate bobcat once, and it wasn't bad at all. I think it would have been even better if the feller hadn't have overcooked it.


----------



## 308-MIKE

NCHillbilly said:


> Bear meat is delicious, one of the best wild meats out there. It's better than deer meat, and I love deer meat. Gator is also good. I ate bobcat once, and it wasn't bad at all. I think it would have been even better if the feller hadn't have overcooked it.



It may sound weird, but I've always felt a "kinship" with predators in the wild. Just not into eating a brethren.  Whenever my wife a nd I are watching animal shows,  I tell her always root for the predator. 
That being said, that's just my personal preference. I have and will always defend a hunters right to hunt whatever they want ( legally, of course).


----------



## steve woodall

That ghost hunting on tv doesn't do anything for me.


----------



## drb2k

I'd hunt about anything that's local to the area I was in at the time.  
Not interested in traveling to another continent to do it though.  I don't understand the interest in shooting exotic game in Texas.  If I wanted a Kudu, I'd prefer to do it in their native back yard.


----------



## ben300win

Africa because I'm not loaded. Mtn goat neither. Not a bird hunter either. Everything else better look out. Lol


----------



## Crakajak

I really don't want to hunt a sasquatch.


----------



## MCBUCK

I think I would hunt most anything given the resources.  I did participate in a coon hunt once though, and I must confess that I did not enjoy watching the fight after the coon was "knocked" out of the tree. The coon is wounded and fighting for his life. I know there are those that enjoy it, but this is not for me at all.  I would rather see a clean kill on the coon. I found the sport quite brutal.


----------



## Throwback

Black panthers.


----------



## Old Winchesters

Cougar
Africa
High fence


----------



## humdandy

308-MIKE said:


> I won t hunt anything I'm not going to eat. Which leaves out just about all predators....
> Dog family. Cat family. Bears. Gators.



Bear  mountain lion and gator taste great. I'll hunt anything. No limit.


----------



## NCHillbilly

308-MIKE said:


> It may sound weird, but I've always felt a "kinship" with predators in the wild. Just not into eating a brethren.  Whenever my wife a nd I are watching animal shows,  I tell her always root for the predator.
> That being said, that's just my personal preference. I have and will always defend a hunters right to hunt whatever they want ( legally, of course).



I can understand that, I am much the same to an extent. 

The Cherokee believed that bears were descended from a Cherokee clan that "went wild." They believed that they still could talk and had council meetings and were close kin to the Cherokee. They respected them. And still ate them and used their fat and made bowstrings from their guts.


----------



## bowhunterdavid

Africa, and mountain goat. I did a goat hunt but im getting to old to put my body through that again. They live in the most rugged places in north america.


----------



## Uptonongood

Glad to hear so many folks don't want to go hunting in Africa.  The problem with doing a "trip  of a lifetime" in Africa is, it won't be the trip of a lifetime, just the first one of several. It is addictive for sure!  I had my first trip dropped in my lap "Hey, I want to go, how about we go together?" kind of thing.  Got a good deal, spoke at length with the outfitter and a good friend who had hunted with him.  Bim, bam, boom...did three trips.  A hunt in South Africa can be less than a guided elk hunt out west or in Canada plus you'll be doing a lot more shooting.  I don't have kids, that is how I afforded it.

Hunts I'm not interested in: elk or bear.  You shoot the elk, I'll help you gut and pack it out if I can have a part of it to eat. 

The bear you can shoot and keep all of it.


----------



## 2feathers

Snipe


----------



## leftystar

2feathers said:


> Snipe


 Winner!!!


----------



## 660griz

Like some have mentioned...most predators, except for coyotes.
Elephants, giraffe.


----------



## Uptonongood

2feathers said:


> Snipe



Snipe hunting on the Altamaha Wildlife Mgt area in the late 70's through 1990 was a really great shoot especially from February to the end of the month.  There were flocks of snipe and when you found the area they were feeding in, all you had to do was chase them out, wait a few minutes and have some really outstanding pass shooting when they returned.  I imagine, like most good things, that is all gone now.


----------



## Killdee

Uptonongood said:


> Snipe hunting on the Altamaha Wildlife Mgt area in the late 70's through 1990 was a really great shoot especially from February to the end of the month.  There were flocks of snipe and when you found the area they were feeding in, all you had to do was chase them out, wait a few minutes and have some really outstanding pass shooting when they returned.  I imagine, like most good things, that is all gone now.



They were speaking of the bag holding type of snipe......


----------



## turkeykirk

Killdee said:


> They were speaking of the bag holding type of snipe......



Wonder if people still fall for that trick!


----------



## oldfella1962

cowhornedspike said:


> Moose,  Bear on bait.



moose tastes great!


----------



## oldfella1962

steve woodall said:


> That ghost hunting on tv doesn't do anything for me.



good point - put big foot in that category too I guess! 
I do like when one of the big foot hunters says "you're not doing it right!" when another hunter makes the big foot howling noise or whatever.


----------



## oldfella1962

fox, especially on horseback.  That must be terrifying for the poor fox, dogs & horses chasing you down until you are exhausted. I honestly don't understand the appeal of that.


----------



## Timberman

For me now a days my turn off is a hit list deer hunt on managed property. I did it for years owned the land, managed large hunting clubs, spent the money...

I’ve taken to roaming 5 deer/square mile(if that) national forest in north Georgia. Freestyle camping and the wildest land I can get to reasonably.


----------



## KyDawg

Only predator I hunt is coyote. I enjoy trying to outsmart them and keep them off my cattle lease.


----------



## ProAngler

bronco611 said:


> I could care less about hunting or killing anything that I am not going to eat. Don't care what continent or species, if I will not eat it, I will not kill it. Other than that lets go hunting. life is to precious to just kill for the sake of killing, all life is special. I do not trophy hunt, I will kill a trophy if given the opportunity but I hunt for food and the thrill of the hunt along with the serenity of being in the woods with nature.



Well said. Thats the primary reason to hunt for me to get meat! If I can't bring the meat home then what's the point. I would love to kill a mouse or elk,  but not if I can't get the meat home at a reasonable cost.


----------



## Lukikus2

ProAngler said:


> Well said. Thats the primary reason to hunt for me to get meat! If I can't bring the meat home then what's the point. I would love to kill a mouse or elk,  but not if I can't get the meat home at a reasonable cost.



Dang spell check


----------



## oldfella1962

Timberman said:


> For me now a days my turn off is a hit list deer hunt on managed property. I did it for years owned the land, managed large hunting clubs, spent the money...
> 
> I’ve taken to roaming 5 deer/square mile(if that) national forest in north Georgia. Freestyle camping and the wildest land I can get to reasonably.



low deer density but you can't beat that scenery!


----------



## oldfella1962

stonecreek said:


> Musk Ox tops the list for me. Richard



it would be cool to hunt something that our ancestors hunted back during the ice age. And the scenery is great - I don't know how they taste though.


----------



## oldfella1962

ryanh487 said:


> In Africa,  from what I've been told,  the locals not only eat everything you kill,  but they rely on it.  African hunts are basically charity missions that you get mounted souvenirs for.



that's kind of a win-win really, especially if it's well managed and doesn't involved endangered species.


----------



## oldfella1962

Lukikus2 said:


> Dang spell check



don't knock it until you've tried it! Except I think it would take quite a few to make a meal. However dragging it out would/should be a snap!

Oh I just remembered! When a was a kid I shot & killed a mouse using a rubber band held between my thumb & pointer finger shooting one of my mom's bobby-pins. No grief counselors were involved back in those days.


----------



## ryanh487

oldfella1962 said:


> good point - put big foot in that category too I guess!
> I do like when one of the big foot hunters says "you're not doing it right!" when another hunter makes the big foot howling noise or whatever.



Shoot you pay me 6 figures a year and I'll hunt Bigfoot from here to the moon and back,  whether he exists or not


----------



## bloodiarrow68

Africa and any hunt that I can't afford to go on, and that's a long list I'm sure.


----------



## davidhelmly

Hunting anything over bait is of zero interest to me.


----------



## Rich Kaminski

Hunting in other countries is exciting. Many African animals are dangerous such as lions, water buffalo, rino, leopards, hippo, hyena and several others. Sure its a lot more expensive than hunting in your home state, but it is well worth it.


----------



## Salter

Anything high fence. No interest at all.


----------



## zedex

some things in africa I would not hunt, some I would.
Not interested in elephants or zebras and such. antelope sure. Lion, no.

 In North America, Ive hunted about everything worth hunting. Some still elude me but I tried.

 Certainly not a mountain goat, or even a farm goat for that matter.

 I like hunting while camping or camping while hunting. What I really want to try is hunting on horseback through rarely traveled terrain.

 My goal for next season available: caribou


----------



## blood on the ground




----------



## Stonewall 2

Any paid Hunt for deer where someone just takes me to a stand and says hunt here. Baited bear hunt.


----------



## ufg8r93

*I'll hunt anything*

With an unlimited budget and unlimited time I'd do just about any hunt. I love the experience. If I kill something, great, if I don't that's fine also. Time and cost are the limiting factors for me.

Always been mystified by folks who say "I'd never do so and so" without at least trying it or doing *serious* homework on it. "I'd never do it because I'll never be able to afford it" is a completely different thing to me.

Personally, I'd never want to shoot anything in a pen or something placed there for me to shoot. Other than that, let's go hunt.

High fence? Always said no. But what about 18,000 acre high fence? Tried it and it's sure like wild to me. Fences do two things - keep stuff in and keep stuff out. Sometimes its the later that folks with fences are most worried about, especially the two legged critters.

Baiting? Grew up doing it in FL for deer and hog. Not any different than food plots *to me*. After the first shot those animals become nocturnal - at least the old/smart ones do.

I guess the older I get the more open-minded I become. And the less convinced that I become that I know all the answers. To each his own!


----------



## buckmanmike

I dont consider myself a great hunter, so Im not hunting anything that if I fail, it can't eat me.


----------



## deers2ward

ufg8r93 said:


> With an unlimited budget and unlimited time I'd do just about any hunt. I love the experience. If I kill something, great, if I don't that's fine also. Time and cost are the limiting factors for me.
> 
> Always been mystified by folks who say "I'd never do so and so" without at least trying it or doing *serious* homework on it. "I'd never do it because I'll never be able to afford it" is a completely different thing to me.
> 
> Personally, I'd never want to shoot anything in a pen or something placed there for me to shoot. Other than that, let's go hunt.
> 
> High fence? Always said no. But what about 18,000 acre high fence? Tried it and it's sure like wild to me. Fences do two things - keep stuff in and keep stuff out. Sometimes its the later that folks with fences are most worried about, especially the two legged critters.
> 
> Baiting? Grew up doing it in FL for deer and hog. Not any different than food plots *to me*. After the first shot those animals become nocturnal - at least the old/smart ones do.
> 
> I guess the older I get the more open-minded I become. And the less convinced that I become that I know all the answers. To each his own!



^ 

 This is the type of outlook that would make all hunters stronger, but it seems jealousy and ignorance are more common these days than wisdom and humility. Or perhaps social media gives the former a microphone so it just seems that way....in any event, thank you for your post.


----------



## jesnic

I don't think I would enjoy Zebra hunting


----------



## Terminal Idiot

Bear - to cool to kill.


----------



## bear claw

Anything in Africa


----------



## Al Medcalf

Deer hunting and bear hunting without dogs


----------



## Havana Dude

ufg8r93 said:


> With an unlimited budget and unlimited time I'd do just about any hunt. I love the experience. If I kill something, great, if I don't that's fine also. Time and cost are the limiting factors for me.
> 
> Always been mystified by folks who say "I'd never do so and so" without at least trying it or doing *serious* homework on it. "I'd never do it because I'll never be able to afford it" is a completely different thing to me.
> 
> Personally, I'd never want to shoot anything in a pen or something placed there for me to shoot. Other than that, let's go hunt.
> 
> High fence? Always said no. But what about 18,000 acre high fence? Tried it and it's sure like wild to me. Fences do two things - keep stuff in and keep stuff out. Sometimes its the later that folks with fences are most worried about, especially the two legged critters.
> 
> Baiting? Grew up doing it in FL for deer and hog. Not any different than food plots *to me*. After the first shot those animals become nocturnal - at least the old/smart ones do.
> 
> I guess the older I get the more open-minded I become. And the less convinced that I become that I know all the answers. To each his own!



What is there to be mystified about. You say that, then next paragraph, you’re doing it too. Why can’t people make choices without other people having a say so? I said this earlier in another post, your opinion of another’s opinion isn’t really being asked for here. I stated earlier, that not only do I not care to to hunt a certain critter, I don’t even care to go to Africa. Why would that mystify you?


----------



## HuntinDawg89

I used to think I wanted to go just about everywhere and hunt just about everything.  I don't know why the urge to do that has faded.  Maybe just because I realize that it isn't going to happen.  Also, I'm just not that interested in hunting without my kids anymore and stuff gets expensive quickly when you start multiplying by 2 or 3...also I realize that I will most likely never have a large trophy room so what am I going to do with a big set of moose antlers?  I'm only interested in killing males of mammal species (some birds I don't care whether male or female - you can't even tell with a Canada Goose) and I like to keep the antlers/horns whatever as a momento/rememberance of the hunt...where am I going to put all of that?  I dunno.

I would love to shoot a nice Muley with a bow or maybe even a gun, but it probably isn't going to happen.

Things that wouldn't float my boat to hunt (in no particular order):

Muskox
Mountain Goat
Caribou (unless with a bow)
Zebra (too much like a horse - would definitely eat one if hungry enough though)
Lion
Tiger
Leopard
Hippo
Giraffe (does anyone hunt those? No idea)
Any kind of monkey/ape/baboon - too humanoid.  I surely don't want to eat that.  I think they hunt baboons in some places.
Anything in a high fence.
Most things over bait - possible exception of black bear over bait with a bow as that seems about the only way they do it (except with dogs). I know that isn't logical.  I can't explain it.  I would also shoot (not hunt) hogs over bait because they are not a game animal but an invasive and don't deserve the same respect as game animals. Another exception would be coyotes.  I would shoot/kill coyotes in Georgia in any way legal, over bait, with lights, whatever.  I would club a litter of coyote pups to death if I found them.

I've contemplated a future hunt for speed goats with one or both of my daughters only because it seems to be the cheapest thing to hunt out west and maybe I could swing the cost x 2 or x 3.  Also, it wouldn't require my daughters to shoot some crazy heavy cartridge.


----------



## HuntinDawg89

NCHillbilly said:


> Bear meat is delicious, one of the best wild meats out there. It's better than deer meat, and I love deer meat. Gator is also good. I ate bobcat once, and it wasn't bad at all. I think it would have been even better if the feller hadn't have overcooked it.





humdandy said:


> Bear  mountain lion and gator taste great. I'll hunt anything. No limit.



I'm not doubting you guys, but I had never heard that bear meat was good except on TV and you know those guys aren't going to say "but I'm not eating this stuff."  I've heard bear is greasy.

I know of a black bear camp in Canada where they never eat the bear meat...they say all the bear they kill up there are full of worms and you can see them in the meat when you skin them.  I'd have a hard time eating wormy meat even if I knew that cooking it made it safe.

Y'all care to enlighten me any more on the subject of bear meat?  I'm serious as I've always thought shooting a bear with a bow would be cool but it isn't nearly as appealing if the meat is going to waste.


----------



## ufg8r93

*As I said, to each his own*



Havana Dude said:


> Why would that mystify you?



Because I can't understand the attitude. YMMV.

Good hunting (however and where ever you choose to do it).


----------



## Mexican Squealer

Havana Dude said:


> What is there to be mystified about. You say that, then next paragraph, you’re doing it too. Why can’t people make choices without other people having a say so? I said this earlier in another post, your opinion of another’s opinion isn’t really being asked for here. I stated earlier, that not only do I not care to to hunt a certain critter, I don’t even care to go to Africa. Why would that mystify you?



Same here on Africa. Don't want to go for ANY reason. I love it when folks assume that folks have no interest because they "can't afford it". Always makes me chuckle.


----------



## ufg8r93

*That's not what I said*



Mexican Squealer said:


> Same here on Africa. Don't want to go for ANY reason. I love it when folks assume that folks have no interest because they "can't afford it". Always makes me chuckle.



This is the opposite of what I actually said.

Certainly wasn't my expectation to trigger people on a hunting forum. Apologies if I offended you.


----------



## Mexican Squealer

ufg8r93 said:


> This is the opposite of what I actually said.
> 
> Certainly wasn't my expectation to trigger people on a hunting forum. Apologies if I offended you.



No Sir, no offense taken. My comment wasn't pointed at anyone specific.


----------



## Havana Dude

ufg8r93 said:


> This is the opposite of what I actually said.
> 
> Certainly wasn't my expectation to trigger people on a hunting forum. Apologies if I offended you.



Dear God in heaven. Are you seriously saying someone is offended because they spoke up on a DISCUSSION forum? I don’t get offended sir. I’m old enough now that I speak what’s on my mind, and don’t really care what others think, so maybe you are the one who got offended. My apologies to the original poster. I must have misunderstood the intention here. I’m out. Good day sir.


----------



## Killdee

HuntinDawg89 said:


> I'm not doubting you guys, but I had never heard that bear meat was good except on TV and you know those guys aren't going to say "but I'm not eating this stuff."  I've heard bear is greasy.
> 
> I know of a black bear camp in Canada where they never eat the bear meat...they say all the bear they kill up there are full of worms and you can see them in the meat when you skin them.  I'd have a hard time eating wormy meat even if I knew that cooking it made it safe.
> 
> Y'all care to enlighten me any more on the subject of bear meat?  I'm serious as I've always thought shooting a bear with a bow would be cool but it isn't nearly as appealing if the meat is going to waste.


 
Wasn’t it undercooked bear meat that the guys on that meat eater show got sick from?


----------



## HuntinDawg89

Killdee said:


> Wasn’t it undercooked bear meat that the guys on that meat eater show got sick from?



No idea.


----------



## ryanh487

Killdee said:


> Wasn’t it undercooked bear meat that the guys on that meat eater show got sick from?



Yeah, he caught trichinosis because he ate medium rare bear steak on a trip.


----------



## holton27596

ive taken 4 bear in canada, never seen worms in any of it, all the hunters tyook their meat home, some of the best meat ive ever eaten, very mild.


----------



## NCHillbilly

HuntinDawg89 said:


> I'm not doubting you guys, but I had never heard that bear meat was good except on TV and you know those guys aren't going to say "but I'm not eating this stuff."  I've heard bear is greasy.
> 
> I know of a black bear camp in Canada where they never eat the bear meat...they say all the bear they kill up there are full of worms and you can see them in the meat when you skin them.  I'd have a hard time eating wormy meat even if I knew that cooking it made it safe.
> 
> Y'all care to enlighten me any more on the subject of bear meat?  I'm serious as I've always thought shooting a bear with a bow would be cool but it isn't nearly as appealing if the meat is going to waste.



Well, I've heard all my life that bear meat is delicious from hundreds of folks who eat it every year. I grew up on it. I've eaten tons of it, and never had any that tasted bad. I have no idea where that myth comes from, but I hear it a lot, 99% of the time from folks who have never eaten a forkful of bear meat. The only two instances I've heard from people who know about bad tasting bear was one my dad shot in Washington state that had been eating dead salmon for a month, and another that my cousin killed at a dump in Michigan that was eating garbage most of its life. Don't think you can blame either of those on bears in general. 

Bear meat is very similar to beef or pork-it's like a cross between them. As for the "greasy," it is fat meat, but no more so than beef, or certainly not pork. Bear fat is excellent cooking fat, btw. I've eaten many of a pan of good biscuits made with bear grease for lard. 

I have never seen bear meat with worms in it, and I've been in on skinning and butchering a lot of them. I guess it's possible, but it happens with deer or any other game occasionally, too. Bear meat can carry a risk of trichinosis if eaten undercooked, but so does grocery store pork, wand very much so with wild pork. I've been around people who ate bear meat regularly all my life, and I've never heard of an actual case of it.

In short, I would take the word of people who actually eat bear meat instead of some Canuck on the tv.


----------



## HuntinDawg89

NCHillbilly said:


> Well, I've heard all my life that bear meat is delicious from hundreds of folks who eat it every year. I grew up on it. I've eaten tons of it, and never had any that tasted bad. I have no idea where that myth comes from, but I hear it a lot, 99% of the time from folks who have never eaten a forkful of bear meat. The only two instances I've heard from people who know about bad tasting bear was one my dad shot in Washington state that had been eating dead salmon for a month, and another that my cousin killed at a dump in Michigan that was eating garbage most of its life. Don't think you can blame either of those on bears in general.
> 
> Bear meat is very similar to beef or pork-it's like a cross between them. As for the "greasy," it is fat meat, but no more so than beef, or certainly not pork. Bear fat is excellent cooking fat, btw. I've eaten many of a pan of good biscuits made with bear grease for lard.
> 
> I have never seen bear meat with worms in it, and I've been in on skinning and butchering a lot of them. I guess it's possible, but it happens with deer or any other game occasionally, too. Bear meat can carry a risk of trichinosis if eaten undercooked, but so does grocery store pork, wand very much so with wild pork. I've been around people who ate bear meat regularly all my life, and I've never heard of an actual case of it.
> 
> In short, I would take the word of people who actually eat bear meat instead of some Canuck on the tv.



Thanks for the info.  I had always liked the idea of hunting bears but was disheartened to hear that it wasn't that good to eat.  The bear camp I speak of is in Canada and they kill a lot of bears every year and don't eat any of them because they all have worms in the meat.  I haven't seen it with my own eyes but I have no reason to doubt the person who told me.  This camp is open for spring bear hunts only if that makes a difference.


----------



## NCHillbilly

HuntinDawg89 said:


> Thanks for the info.  I had always liked the idea of hunting bears but was disheartened to hear that it wasn't that good to eat.  The bear camp I speak of is in Canada and they kill a lot of bears every year and don't eat any of them because they all have worms in the meat.  I haven't seen it with my own eyes but I have no reason to doubt the person who told me.  This camp is open for spring bear hunts only if that makes a difference.



Might just be something local to that area. It's not something I've ever heard of around here.


----------



## 175rltw

I do not like to freeze bear meat with much if any fat on it. All that exterior fat has to go. My experience has been that the fat WILL GO RANCID IN THE FREEZER and it doesn’t take that long. I don’t like keeping it the freezer more than a few months.  For this reason we usually can most of it in chili or stew. But the steaks and roasts from bears taken up high is awesome. 

Not interested in hunting anything anywhere in Texas. Hate leases clubs and all that.


----------



## Barebowyer

Also taken bears in Canada....great eating imho


----------



## red neck richie

Frog gigging that's about it.


----------



## Silver Britches

seeker said:


> Chasing a cougar with a pack of dogs and shooting it out of a tree.



I agree with that. And I feel the same way about running deer with dogs. Don't want any part of that junk!


----------



## 3chunter

I used to not Be interested in Africa but that changed.   I would say big cats I’m not really interested in.   Everything else I would like to kill, recently ibex is of interest.   Planning my Africa trip for 2020 now.


----------

